
WhatsApp is blocking Telegram links in its Android app - jmduke
http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/12/01/whatsapp-is-blocking-telegram-links-in-the-android-app/
======
CM30
Well, this sucks, but it's not too unexpected. I mean, when a communication
channel is owned by a corporation or private party (with them having
centralised control over what's possible through it), then it's only logical
to expect them to try and protect their business and censor out future
competition.

It's not right, but it's not particularly unexpected. A lot of platforms block
competitor links and references.

